# Sealing a concrete driveway



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2020)

My car standing is getting tatty an uneven where to frost has got in and i want to seal it .
I am thinking of using bitumen paint for shed roofs or is it too thick and would i be better using a drive seal paint like this ?
https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Quick-Drying-Drive-Seal---5L/p/240296
I intend to fill uneven areas with paint to level it out


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Bitumen paint often does not set rock hard, and can be a little soft when hot, as for levelling with paint, not sure what you mean there.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Bitumen paint often does not set rock hard, and can be a little soft when hot, as for levelling with paint, not sure what you mean there.


small areas where the concrete has pitted after chunk wore away after frost got into it maybe 5 mm= 1 cm deep


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> small areas where the concrete has pitted after chunk wore away after frost got into it maybe 5 mm= 1 cm deep



Would paint set if it was 10mm thick, maybe a twin pack would but not sure of an air drying one. I think we need an expert on this one, hopefully they will be along soon.


----------



## Skibird (30 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> My car standing is getting tatty an uneven where to frost has got in and i want to seal it .
> I am thinking of using bitumen paint for shed roofs or is it too thick and would i be better using a drive seal paint like this ?
> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Quick-Drying-Drive-Seal---5L/p/240296
> I intend to fill uneven areas with paint to level it out


 Epoxy resin to fill hole, then a sealer that is suitable depending on what you actually want (post is a little unclear).


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2020)

Skibird said:


> Epoxy resin to fill hole, then a sealer that is suitable depending on what you actually want (post is a little unclear).




What I'd do.


----------



## neil_merseyside (30 Apr 2020)

That's a tarmac reviver (picture is misleading) and probably very unsuitable for concrete.

Try:- https://www.pavingexpert.com/ the answer will be there somewhere.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> That's a tarmac reviver (picture is misleading) and probably very unsuitable for concrete.
> 
> Try:- https://www.pavingexpert.com/ the answer will be there somewhere.




No it won't, paving expert is a sales pitch wanting your business with helpful advice.

It's a good site and very good for helping people pick contractors and good product advice.


----------



## neil_merseyside (1 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> No it won't, paving expert is a sales pitch wanting your business with helpful advice.
> 
> It's a good site and very good for helping people pick contractors and good product advice.



What a pity.
Its so much, it used to be full of advice for DIY, wonder if he sold the domain?


----------

